# Outlets in countertop



## genecarp

Anyone ever set an outlet into the surface of a kitchen countertop? I guess it would have to have some kind of cover in order to be code compliant in addition to being GFI protected, thanks GMOD.


----------



## Bubbles

*Flush*

Sorry

(5) Receptacle Outlet Location. Receptacle outlets shall be located above the countertop, but not more than 18 inches from the countertop surface. *Receptacles shall not be installed in a face-up position in the work surfaces or countertops and they must not be located on the sides of cabinets.
*
I would never put them in anyhow even if someone asked me too. Things always get spilled on countertops. It would just be trouble in the long run.


----------



## Kgmz

You have to use a pop up receptacles in counter tops like on islands, etc.

I saw a really nice new one in one of my trade magazine the other day, much better looking and a lower profile than most of them I have used or seen in the past. I'll have to find where I saw it and post a link.


----------



## skymaster

Bubbles Thweetie: :laughing::laughing: Just a question; What about all the outlets put into the* sides of Island cabinets*?


----------



## Speedy Petey

skymaster said:


> Bubbles Thweetie: :laughing::laughing: Just a question; What about all the outlets put into the* sides of Island cabinets*?


What about them? They are fine as long as they are less than 12" down from the top. Lower than that will not meet the dimensions for any required counter top receptacles.


----------



## teamo

I think that he is asking why are they allowed in the sides of island cabinets and not the other kitchen cabinets?


----------



## Bubbles

*cabinet*

An inspector told me a while ago. It's what you call the area that's makes the difference. One cabinet is above the counter and one has a counter on top of it. Or maybe since it's called an island it's not really a cabinet even though it really is. Sometimes it can get confusing. I just passed a big job where I was wondering how they would enforce the afci rule. A 26 room frat house with 26 rooms with a bath and micro but not permanant kitchen facilities. It was classified an R2 which puts it in same category as motels/hotels/nursing homes/ etc... hence we didnt need afci's in the bedrooms in that instance since they were not considered dwelling units.


----------



## RCPainting

Chris Wright (Wrightworks) did a kitchen with one.
http://www.wrightworks.net/images/CounterPopupReceptacle2.JPG


----------



## Kgmz

RCPainting that is the same type of outlet I saw in a different picture in a trade mag.

Gene, found out who makes the outlet, its made by Mockett. I have used Mockett's before but they were a little uglier than this one, and they also have some other new ones that are better than what they had in the past.

http://www.mockett.com


----------



## Bubbles

*nice*

yeah. that's not face up so that should pass. That's pretty nice looking. Thanks for link.


----------



## ampman

skymaster said:


> Bubbles Thweetie: :laughing::laughing: Just a question; What about all the outlets put into the* sides of Island cabinets*?


 not sure what you mean here


----------



## ampman

RCPainting said:


> Chris Wright (Wrightworks) did a kitchen with one.
> http://www.wrightworks.net/images/CounterPopupReceptacle2.JPG


 now that is cool when i redo my kitchen we will have these


----------



## ampman

how do you get these to pop up


----------



## genecarp

Here is what i ended up going with, Stainless Steel and pretty slick i think, GMOD


http://


----------



## genecarp

http://


----------



## Speedy Petey

My supply house has them on display at the counter. Yes, very slick. :thumbsup:

But WHY blue?? :blink:


----------



## Kgmz

Thats a nice one, what brand is it?


----------



## genecarp

Speedy Petey said:


> My supply house has them on display at the counter. Yes, very slick. :thumbsup:
> 
> But WHY blue?? :blink:


 
The Blue is the plastic protection:laughing:, GMOD


----------



## genecarp

Kgmz said:


> Thats a nice one, what brand is it?


 
I will dig out the box tommorrow, i forget the brand, GMOD.


----------



## Magnettica

Very nice, Gene.


To answer the OP's question, a receptacle is not permitted to be installed flat into the counter in a dwelling, but this install is permitted in a non-dwelling setting. Go figure.


----------

